

Sigma.js: a lightweight JavaScript library to draw graphs - franckcuny
http://sigmajs.org/

======
jacomyal
I am formerly a big fan and user of Gephi, so I think graph drawing is
"important enough" to deserve its own JavaScript library, which is why I made
sigma.js. I know d3.js is already a great tool, but it looked hardcore for me
to tweak it to draw graphs on a Canvas element (it is more easy to use SVG
elements). And basically, using a Canvas makes it much more scalable.

About the features to come, you can check
<https://github.com/jacomyal/sigma.js/blob/master/TODO.txt> to see what will
come soon. Also, of course, don't hesitate to add some ideas you have in that
list :)

------
daemon13
Look cool!

What's the end design goal & roadmap? Esp relative to d3.js?

Do you plan to overlap and to which extent?

------
sidcool
I really like this. It's pretty damn fast. M sharing it everywhere.

------
docteurZ
It fucking rocks !

------
nyzet
awesome work!

